# The Summer of the Sonata - Part One



## itywltmt

RELATED
http://www.talkclassical.com/20094-summer-sonata.html
http://www.gardnermuseum.org/music/listen/music_library








The first in our summer chamber series are recital performances by Canadian violinist *Corey Cerovsek* from Boston's I*sabella Stewart Gardner museum music library*.

The first concert I attenmded featuring Corey was in Hamilton, Ontario a little more than 25 years ago. He was probably 11 or 12 at the time, and he held his own with the local orchestra in a performance of Lalo's _Symphonie Espagnole_. His demeanor was modest, but his playing was astounding! At age 12, he was the youngest student to receive a gold medal from the Royal Conservatory of Music - considering that Glenn Gould graduated from there in his mid-teens, that puts him in rare company!

Both Corey and his sister Katja were precocious musical talents - and in fact were a tandem for the first few years of Corey's early career. Mr. Cerovsek holds not only a Doctorate in Music from the prestigious Faculty of Music at Indiana University (where he studied with Josef Gingold), but also a Doctorate in _Mathematics _from the same school, attaining both before he was 20 years old - thus, Corey is not a mere precocious talent...

He may not be quita as active as some other violiniusts, but he chooses his repertoire wisely, and is a solid interpreter - as you will hear for yourself from the selections I chose. Not an old man (of 40 as of last April), he now elects residence far from his native British-Columbia, living in Paris.

He plays on the "Milanollo" Stradivarius violin.

*PLAYLIST DETAILS*​Corey Cerovsek, violin, accompanied by different pianists

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Sonata for violin and keyboard No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1018
(with John Gibbons, piano)
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/bach_bwv1018.mp3

*Gabriel FAURE (1845-1924)*
Sonata in A Major for violin and piano, Op. 13
(with Jeremy Denk, piano)
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/faure_op13.mp3

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOXART (1756-1791)*
Violin Sonata No. 23 in D Major, K. 306
(with Jeremy Denk, piano)
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mozart_k306.mp3

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Violin Sonata No. 9 in A Major, Op. 47 ("Kreutzer")
(with Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op47.mp3

*July 6th, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Pack Your Bags" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentaries July 6 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## Guest

A really ambitious and original program! I haven't listen to those works more than 100 times each!.


----------



## itywltmt

*We are featuring the music from this post on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast beginning May 9, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.*

This revised Tuesday Blog post from 2012 was originally part of "The Summer of the Sonata" with public performances featuring Corey Cerovsek from the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum's music library. This expanded set features six of the 10 Beethoven piano sonatas along with sonatas by Bach, Mozart and Faure.

Three separate programmes, with original source URL:

PART 1

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
(with John Gibbons, piano)
Sonata for violin and keyboard No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1018


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/bach_bwv1018.mp3



*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
(with Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
Violin Sonata No.1 in D, Op.12, No.1


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op12no1.mp3


Violin Sonata No.3 in Eb, Op.12, No.3


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_o12n3.mp3




PART 2

*Gabriel FAURE (1845-1924)*
(with Jeremy Denk, piano)
Sonata in A Major for violin and piano, Op. 13


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/faure_op13.mp3



*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
(with Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
Violin Sonata No.4 in A-, Op.23


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op23.mp3


Violin Sonata No.6 in A, Op.30, No.1 


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op30no1.mp3



PART 3

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOXART (1756-1791)*
(with Jeremy Denk, piano)
Violin Sonata No. 23 in D Major, K. 306


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mozart_k306.mp3



*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
(with Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
Violin Sonata No.7 in C-, Op.30, No.2 ('Eroica') 


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op30no2.mp3


Violin Sonata No. 9 in A Major, Op. 47 ("Kreutzer")


http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op47.mp3



Archive Page - Corey Cerovsek plays Violin Sonatas : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

